# Best Peptide Lab 2013?



## Toshiro (May 1, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post.  I tried to post earlier but it didn't save maybe?  Sorry I could not find it so hope this isn't double post of same things.  

I have been in the bodybuilding game for many years.  I have used peptides before for some time (couple years) and wanted to shop around for some pricing and alternative labs.  Any opinions on:

*Purchase peptides* - saw they are a board sponsor and seem to have good things here.

*CEM* - same as above but more expensive.

*ProBioLogix* - says they are ISO9001 certified so that is a good sign. 

*PeptideLabs.com* - any experience with them?

*Southern Research Co.* - found nothing but good reviews, but all reviews were like a year old.


Other companies that should be considered?

Do we get any special discounts for board sponsored research companies?  

Thanks,

Toshiro


----------



## crackrbaby (May 8, 2013)

Purchase Peptides 100%


----------

